# Sri Lankan's Arrested trying to enter Canada from US



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2006)

From CTV News:  http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20060719%2fplane_grounded_060719&showbyline=True

Suspicious passports ground Air Canada flight   19/07/2006 6:58:52 PM  

Two fake Canadian passports and a possible misunderstanding about a suicide bomb grounded an Air Canada flight from Rochester, NY to Toronto on Wednesday.

"There was a significant language barrier with the passengers, and the male is believed to have made a confusing remark about a possible suicide bomb," Homeland Security Department spokesperson Russ Knocke said. 

The couple from Sri Lanka was travelling with Canadian passports. U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers noticed the suspicious passports and placed the couple in custody for questioning. 

But the Air Canada twin turboprop aircraft had already taken off from Rochester International Airport. 

The woman reportedly became upset and complained of chest pains. She indicated that she wanted her bag, but it was already on the flight. As a result, officials ordered the pilot to return minutes after the flight became airborne.



More info at the link above.

Video:     http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20060719%2fplane_grounded_060719&showbyline=True#


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2006)

And as soon as they land in Canada, they claim refugee status and live happily ever after


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jul 2006)

See?  Just goes to show that the US is a safe haven for people who want to enter Canada illegally and get up to all kinds of mishigosh and shenanigans.....   

Oh, and if one of our ultra observant, college educated military investigator types reads this, it's a joke, no need to unleash all those awesome powers of deductive reasoning on little ol' me.


----------

